# Sambo & BJJ



## Budo Jake (Dec 23, 2013)

I wrote a blog post on Sambo & BJJ with Vladislav Koulikov. If you don't know about Vlad, he trained at the most prestigious Sambo school in Moscow from a young age. Now he lives and teaches in New Jersey.
check it out here:

http://www.budovideos.com/blog/sambo-bjj-with-vladislav-koulikov.html

How about you?
have you trained Sambo before?
lmk!


----------



## Sub Zero (Nov 10, 2014)

Budo Jake said:


> I wrote a blog post on Sambo & BJJ with Vladislav Koulikov. If you don't know about Vlad, he trained at the most prestigious Sambo school in Moscow from a young age. Now he lives and teaches in New Jersey.
> check it out here:
> 
> Sambo & BJJ with Vladislav Koulikov | Budovideos Inc
> ...



Looks good mate.   Thanks for the info,


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 10, 2014)

Love it. Really sucks that Sambo hasn't taken off in the states. Cool to see Bjj absorbing some of its finer points at least.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 10, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> Love it. Really sucks that Sambo hasn't taken off in the states. Cool to see Bjj absorbing some of its finer points at least.



That's not necessarily a bad thing.  Keeps the consistency and quality level higher when you don't have people trying to cash in a poorly run school every other block


----------

